# 15' fisher marine (update pics added 3-20-09)



## 2007NNBS (Mar 12, 2009)

i bought a 15' fisher marine with trailer...it is completly striped now ready for my deck frames...i got the trailer powdercoated and the guy called today and said since it took so long dont worry about paying him...its been there about 2 weeks so ill pick it up monday...i ordered my 1"x1"x1/8" aluminum angle from work...100' for 45 dollars aint a bad deal so i jumped on it...here are some pics of the boat with more mod picks to come






















Got the trailer back and it put together and the boat on it!


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks awesome! I cant wait to see you start modding it. I like to see how everyone puts thiers together since mine was already decked and carpeted when i bought it.

Good Luck!


----------



## brewfish (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice! Looks like you have a perfect clean slate to start your build with. Can't wait to see what you do with it. :beer:


----------



## 2007NNBS (Mar 13, 2009)

well i got my led trailer lights and tires and wheels yesterday so when i get my trailer monday ill get it wired and ready


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 13, 2009)

Def. a great rig! Looking forward to it!


----------



## 2007NNBS (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a autocad drawing of the decks im building...i finished drawing it this morning and it looks good

It is of the aluminum angle layouts and the deck layout


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks good! 8)


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 16, 2009)

That boat has some awesome potential! With the boat being open like that you can do pretty much anything to it. Keep us posted and make sure you post as many pic's as possible.

Great deal on the aluminum. Thought I was going to use it until I priced it. :shock:


----------



## 2007NNBS (Mar 16, 2009)

here is the LED lights i got for my trailer






here are the rims and tires






here is the 10-10' sticks of 1"x1"x1/8" aluminum angle






got alot of wiring done...putting it in pvc to protect it






the wirless remote comtrol trolling motor...it is 12v 47lb thrust


----------



## russ010 (Mar 16, 2009)

those are the same lights I've got... they are BRIGHT!

how exactly does that wireless TM work?? can you still fish and troll at the same time? I guess I'm speaking from a "power fisher" perspective


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Great start and you got some great deals. =D>


----------



## 2007NNBS (Mar 17, 2009)

well i got my seat mount bases in...i bout the base,pole,and seat mount combo for the front and rear deck...$77 off ebay brand new!!!...im using 1/2" plywood for my decks...do you think i need to cut a square 1/2" plywood peice to go between the base and deck for added strengh?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 17, 2009)

that would be the best bet (to use another piece of ply under neath)... also use the fattest bolts you can, and make sure you go all the way through with about 3/4" of bolt left - that takes a lot of stress off of them. Also use large washers underneath the wood so that you displace even more pressure. Then use lock washers and lock nuts to finish it off... that seat won't budge after you do that


----------



## 2007NNBS (Mar 19, 2009)

well i got my trailer back and the boat on it...ill post pics this afternoon...ive got all my aluminum angle cut and ready to fab my frame up...what is the best rivets to use and where is the cheapest place yall have bought them?


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Cheapest store I have found is Northern tool. They have an off brand, but they seemed equal to my Stanley rivets from Home Depot (which are a little cheaper than the Swingline rivets from Lowes). The Harbor Freight rivets are garbage. I haven't checked online, but Granger and aircraft spruce come to mind.


----------



## firefighterfree (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey 2007NNBS nice boat I have a 14 fisher marine just like that I fixed last year. there was a link on tinboats with my pics of my 14 fisher marine but dont know what happened to the pics :? that I build up but here is another link of pics of my boat. 

https://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=204348&highlight=


----------



## 2007NNBS (Mar 20, 2009)

pics added to first post (3-20-09)


----------



## 2007NNBS (Mar 23, 2009)

well i got my aluminum angle cut out for the deck frames...i will fab them together tonight and take pics of the progress...it is looking good now...i thought i would never get done...any hints or tricks to fabing my deck frames?


----------



## 2007NNBS (Mar 27, 2009)

Well the back deck frame is complete. now i just have to get my aluminum cut for the top of my deck. alos got the pinstriping done on the trailer


----------



## Coleman (Apr 19, 2009)

Great rig, awesome that it was such a blank slate to start with. What size motor are you going to mount? I will keep a close eye on this project since your boat is the same size as mine (Lowe Pro-15) and I am also starting to rebuild mine.

Any updates?


----------



## 2007NNBS (Apr 20, 2009)

well i havent done much with all the rain and my grandma was in the hospitol but my trailer i completed now and i got all my aluminum in so maybe this week i can get something done to it...im gonna run a 20hp and install a side console in it


----------



## Cheeseball (Apr 25, 2009)

Is that an AC outlet in the first pic of the thread? Did it come with a power inverter?


----------



## 2007NNBS (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah it is a ac outlet...idk what they used it for but i removed it when doing the clean up on the boat


----------



## pbw (May 1, 2009)

wow nice boat to start with....looking good keep up the work..


----------



## bassboy1 (May 2, 2009)

Looks good. Can't beat that price on the trailer paint. I had to actually pay for my self applied Rustoleum, and go to the trouble of self applying it. Some people have all the luck....

Your trailer winch is on backwards, however. The handle ideally is to be on the driver's side, the strap draped over the top of the spool, and away from the latching/ratcheting gizmos.


----------



## 2007NNBS (May 5, 2009)

thanks for the coments..i finally got time to get back on it so im making progress...pics to come!!!


----------



## 2007NNBS (May 6, 2009)

a few updates...i got the framing complete and got my 1/8" aluminum sheets cut for my deck tops...ive got to go tomorrow and order my carpet and glue and maybe i can get some capreting done this weekend...i will post pics friday when i get my camera back...stay tuned it is looking good now!!!...hopefully sat i will get my console started!!!


----------



## 2007NNBS (May 19, 2009)

a few updates on the fisher marine...

got my deck frames complete and ready to put my deck down



























more updates friday my decks are gettin cut thursday and installed


----------



## daltonmcgill (May 19, 2009)

lookin good =D>


----------



## 2007NNBS (May 20, 2009)

ok i got my frames done except my very back one over my gas tank. This frame will go between my rear deck and back of boat. can i get some links pm'd to me of how yall did yalls. i dont know how i would be able to make it sturdy enough to stand on and the frame not be in the way of the tank


----------



## ilinimud (May 20, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jun 5, 2009)

Another update:

Got my console made out of cardboard to mock it up in the boat

the hole for my switch panel











radio mounted on the side






radio speaker mounted in front of console






rod holders(6 off of ebay for $50 shipped)


----------



## russ010 (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the console... should work pretty good for you.


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jun 10, 2009)

Got the back deck completely done and ready for carpet. Ill post pics here in a few when i get home. should be starting on my console this weekend. I hope i get alot done before next week


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jun 10, 2009)

Here are the pictures of the back deck and seat


----------



## ober51 (Jun 10, 2009)

Great job, keep it up! Might have missed it, but are you making hatches in the back?


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jun 10, 2009)

yes there will be hatches in the back to cover up the gas tank and storage


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jun 22, 2009)

this past weekend i got the front deck done and in the boat...ill post some pics when i get home off of work...next project is the floor and then finish my console build


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 22, 2009)

Lookin GOOD!!!


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jun 25, 2009)

hopefully this is what my deck will look like when im done


----------



## ben2go (Jun 25, 2009)

That would be how I would do it.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2009)

That'll look good! 8)


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jun 29, 2009)

here is the front deck complete besides the peice that goes on the back where you cant see the framing

















here is the troling motor i bought for it...a 55lb thrust motorguide hyperdrive 3 came with the hummingbird fish finder all for 200 dollars











and the gator mount






and i just got back from the shop...i got the floor cut and put in it but to dark to take pics of it...i will try and post some tomorrow


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jun 30, 2009)

here is the floor in the boat...











here is the gas tank compartment that is next on the list






here is the transom i redid...that thing is stong


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 2, 2009)

INCREDIBLE... if only I could get a jon boat. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2009)

very nice man! :beer:


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 6, 2009)

well i got the 2 peices that are between my decks and the floor in tonight...ill post pics tomorrow...its looking better


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 8, 2009)

here are 2 of the inside panels done


----------



## russ010 (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks great! Are you going to cut storage into any of your decking?


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks...i dont think so ill have storage in the front hatch and in the back...also there will be a storage compartment between my console and front deck


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 14, 2009)

well i got the sides put on the boat and everything put down ready to lay carpet this weekend...i will post pics tomorrow i just got back from the shop and its dark


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is the pics of the side peices i got put in lastnight...the carpet will cover the small gaps i have so the will look awsome i think...waiting to here on a console i may have if i dont get it i will finish building mine.

The Pics


----------



## Zum (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice work..looks great.


----------



## Brine (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow. That looks good.


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks....i turned out alot better than i could imagine it would...i beleve when the carpet gets put on it will look awsome and set it off...i think im about halfway done with all my mods...carpet is next...should be this weekend


----------



## ober51 (Jul 15, 2009)

That looks factory, great job.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 15, 2009)

ditto that lookin great


----------



## 2007NNBS (Aug 6, 2009)

well i got the factory console yesterday so if it stops raining i will post pics of it


----------



## 2007NNBS (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are the pics with my console in the boat and switchpanel


----------



## ben2go (Aug 17, 2009)

She's coming along great.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 17, 2009)

Are you planning to coat or paint at all? Just wondering, your work is GREAT!

Bufford


----------



## 2007NNBS (Aug 17, 2009)

im gonna try and clean the console up but if i can i will paint it...i got carpet that will go on the floor and decks and i am doing a complete wrap on the outside of the boat that will come over the sides into the boat


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 17, 2009)

2007NNBS said:


> im gonna try and clean the console up but if i can i will paint it...i got carpet that will go on the floor and decks and i am doing a complete wrap on the outside of the boat that will come over the sides into the boat



Awesome, all I could see was cooking on that thing...lol. I figured you had to have something up your sleeve.

Bufford


----------



## 2007NNBS (Aug 17, 2009)

oh i do...its about 60% done as it sits im laying carpet friday on my day off so ill have pics up then


----------



## 2007NNBS (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are some teaser pics of my carpet


----------



## 2007NNBS (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is another progress pic


----------



## russ010 (Aug 25, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 25, 2009)

looks great.


----------



## 2007NNBS (Aug 31, 2009)

here are the pictures...i plan on taking the boat to lake seminole this weekend and i will get some shots of it on the water


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks good! What are the two pieces of plastic sheeting for going up the inside of the hull? Protection for something while working?


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Sep 1, 2009)

=D> 

Man that is coming along great!


----------



## 2007NNBS (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah it was so i wouldnt get the glue on my carpet...i had to glue the front panel while it was in the boat


----------



## 2007NNBS (Sep 9, 2009)

well i got the boat done enough to take it out and test it...i went to lake seminole this past weekend and we ended up catching 66 bass and bream together...the boat was perfect and didnt leak a drop of water and it stayed in the water the whole time...i got pics of it and will post when i get off work...but overall im not going to change a thing it turned out better than i thought it would...it isnt wobbly or tipsy at all with the high decks...me and a buddy both leaned to the side and it barely moved abit.


----------



## 2007NNBS (Sep 10, 2009)

here are 2 pictures of it in the water...i have some more i just need to upload them


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Sep 10, 2009)

That is some good fishin' man. Glad the boat was tight.


----------



## ilinimud (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats some pretty fishy looking water. Glad to see you got the boat out there, bet it felt great after all this time!


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice work and catchin! Great pics also! 8)


----------



## bird dogg (Sep 13, 2009)

question
in the middle where your console goes did you use a metal break to make that lip at the bottom on the sides?
great job on everything


----------



## 2007NNBS (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah now ive got to finish it...since i put it in the water im in it about everyday and havent done anything else to it...yeah on the part where my console goes we used a metal break to put the lip in it


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 15, 2009)

Excellant job, and I know your proud of it.


----------



## BossHogg (Jan 11, 2010)

Great lookin' rig man!

And you have no idea how jealous I am of you for having lakes like that nearby... North East Ohio pretty much sux.. unless you're loaded and want to mess with Lake Erie... (bleh)

That's some beautiful water!


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet.. Nice work......JIGGY>>>Did ya notice if the boat wanted to fishtail on ya any (Rear wanting to come around on ya)>>>I made a home made rudder for mine it really helped that out for me in my lil plastic pond hopper....also I added a smaller tm on the rear of mine I have had my 55 minn kota on front go down once and Thank goodness I had that lil one i was way back up a slew about a mile away from ramp sure saved a lot of paddlin for me....


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jan 18, 2010)

Well thanks everyone for the coments. Its been awhile and i got sidetracked on the project but have started back on it. i have most of my wiring done and my speakers and antena for my radio instaled. Ill be working on the console today and getting it put in and also working on my spider rig for it. I'll post some pics when i get alittle more done.


----------



## Gumbo2go (Jan 18, 2010)

Excellent project.

Do you have any info on what type of hinges you used for compartment doors? Piano hinges or something similar? :?: 

thanks,
Gumbo


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jan 20, 2010)

Here are some pics from lastnight


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 20, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jan 20, 2010)

the console is filthy so im getting it powdercoated a black and gray crackle color


----------



## jsharp (Jan 20, 2010)

8) =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 20, 2010)

How much is that going to run you (the console). Mine looks pretty crappy as well, and is a little short for my liking, so I'm figuring I'll use my current console as a template, and just make a little bit bigger one out of 1/2" plywood. Carpeting it doesn't thrill me, especially when compared to a powder coat... =P~


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jan 21, 2010)

idk how much it would be. a friend is doing it on the low for me


----------



## Jersey Charlie (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice work! One question, I did not see how you handled flotaion. What type of foam did you add and where?


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jan 21, 2010)

it dont have any in it...if it sinks ill file insurance on it..it cost $10 a month


----------



## russ010 (Jan 21, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> How much is that going to run you (the console). Mine looks pretty crappy as well, and is a little short for my liking, so I'm figuring I'll use my current console as a template, and just make a little bit bigger one out of 1/2" plywood. Carpeting it doesn't thrill me, especially when compared to a powder coat... =P~



you do know you can't powder coat wood right? powder coating is basically taking a powder, applying it electrostatically to a metal surface, then that whole piece is put in some type of oven to heat and cure the powder to a hardened substance...

I think I read somewhere a while back that you might be able to do MDF board, but I don't know who would have the equipment to do it, or if they can just do it with what they already have..

of course, times have changed, technology has moved forward, and I could be completely wrong


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 21, 2010)

Haha yeah I know... I was just asking because I'd prefer to have one fabbed from aluminum and painted or powercoated, but its not exactly in the budget right now... which explains why I'll be stuck with a carpeted console...


----------



## bassin026 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did the boat come with the metal mount for the front trolling motor, or was it something you bought and added on?


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2010)

dyeguy, if you need anything specially fabbed up, I got a good friend who lives in metamora with a machine shop in his garage, He can build anything, He works inexpensively as well.. Him and I are working on a hard bait right now that i will be unvailing in the spring... It is gonna be one of a kind and way outside the box..


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2010)

I specially like these fisher boats. 2007nnbs you got to come up to middle ga and fish with us sometime...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> dyeguy, if you need anything specially fabbed up, I got a good friend who lives in metamora with a machine shop in his garage, He can build anything, He works inexpensively as well.. Him and I are working on a hard bait right now that i will be unvailing in the spring... It is gonna be one of a kind and way outside the box..



Thanks for the heads up. I'll PM you later in the season, when I (hopefully) have the funds to do it. I'm figuring I'll whip something together to get me through the summer, and get something more permanent next fall.

Thanks again


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2010)

I built mine out of a 2x6 and carpeted it.. If anyone needs any help with some cad work to get anything made tho, just let me know, I am fair at acad, My buddy in metamora has a waterjet as well..


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Him and I are working on a hard bait right now that i will be unvailing in the spring... It is gonna be one of a kind and way outside the box..



Oh no! Will that be the official unveiling of the Big Betty Boom version 2.0? :shock:


----------



## 2007NNBS (Feb 3, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I specially like these fisher boats. 2007nnbs you got to come up to middle ga and fish with us sometime...




yeah i need to...as son as i get the boat finished ill let you know and ride up there.


----------



## 2007NNBS (Feb 3, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I built mine out of a 2x6 and carpeted it.. If anyone needs any help with some cad work to get anything made tho, just let me know, I am fair at acad, My buddy in metamora has a waterjet as well..



yeah anybody let me know to...i work on it for a living...i know AutoCAD like the back of my hand


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 3, 2010)

2007NNBS said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > I built mine out of a 2x6 and carpeted it.. If anyone needs any help with some cad work to get anything made tho, just let me know, I am fair at acad, My buddy in metamora has a waterjet as well..
> ...



Good, I know were to ask questions when i get stumped...


----------



## 2007NNBS (Apr 20, 2010)

well alittle update...

The console is at the powdercoater along with the door to cover my front hatch.

The wiring is done and when i get the console back friday i will mount my switch panel and have my wiring done.

Now i need some advise on where to mount my cd player.

Here is a pic of the driver area.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Apr 20, 2010)

Great job on everything man. The trailer looks really nice!! I also like the console. What size motor u plan on hooking up to it?


----------



## midnight_f150 (May 28, 2010)

You got any pic of it done? The build was looking so awesome. I was wonder what the finish boat looks like?


----------



## redneckfisher (Jun 2, 2010)

two questions

1. are you gona put a gas outboard on your boat or are you gona keep it eletric?

2. what kind of speakers did you use and are they made for water?


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jun 29, 2010)

Man its been awhile since ive posted here. The boat is about 90% complete and only lacks a few things. I still lack the back deck that covers the gas tank and betterys. Also lack a little bit of wiring left. I still have to purchase my navi lights and get the mounted. But i plan on putting around a 20-30 hp outboard on it. The speakers are water proof from overtons.com.


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 7, 2010)

also looking for to seat bases that you bolt down on the deck that a 3/4" shaft will fit in (the swiveleze kind) if somebody has some laying around


----------



## ITGuy (May 12, 2011)

Nice looking build. That is the same boat as mine. This gives me plenty of ideas for changes down the road.


----------



## samtech (Feb 21, 2015)

Great build. I have a 16ft. Fisher-Marine made in the 80's. The boat is completely stripped down. So glad I found your build. I will probably used plywood for decks, but frame will be just like yours. I think I'm going to purchase a console, I've seen them on another site. Question, how did you secure the longest piece of aluminum from side to side of your boat?, the piece closest to console, if that makes any sense. Anyway, you did a great build. I will be looking a lot at your pics. Thanks


----------

